# Win XP startet nicht mehr



## Snape (11. Oktober 2004)

Moin,
ich habe auf meinem Rechner Win XP auf C: installiert und anschliessend Win 2000 auf Partition E:. Beide Win Versionen liefen, auch nach der Win 2k Installation. Danach habe ich fast ausschliesslich Win 2k benutzt. Heute wollte/muss ich mal wieder Win XP starten. Im Bootmenü befinden sich Win 2k und Win XP. Nach Auswahl von Win XP scheint der Rechner trotzdem Win 2k starten zu wollen und meldet nach wenigen Sekunden irgendwas mit "\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM kann nicht geöffnet/gestartet werden"
Ich habe schon gelesen, dass es mitunter hilfreich sei, von dieser Datei die .bak umzubenennen. Dummerweise gibt es hier keine entsprechende .bak.

Hat jemand einen Tip? Ist recht dringend, bis morgen sollte das behoben sein...


----------



## preko (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi Snape,

für mich hört sich das so an, dass Deine *BOOT.ini* Datei wohl irgendwie zerschossen ist.

Schau mal bitte unter: 

Microsoft Seite zum Thema "Booten" 


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## xCondoRx (14. Oktober 2004)

Poste mal deine boot.ini


----------



## Snape (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
das hier steht drin:

[boot loader]
timeout=5
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINNT
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINNT="Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect

Auf C:\Windows ist Win XP installiert, auf E:\WINNT befindet sich Win 2000.


----------



## xCondoRx (15. Oktober 2004)

Die boot.ini scheint ok zu sein.. Würde eher auf einen Fehler bei XP tippen, also defekte Datei etc..
Ich nehme an beide Partitionen sind in FAT32 formatiert? Was für eine Datei meckert der denn genau an?


----------



## Snape (15. Oktober 2004)

Beide Partitionen sind NTFS, die angemeckerte Datei ist \WINDOWS\SySTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM, s.o.


----------

